# A creepy guy approached to me.



## tecboy (Jan 11, 2014)

Last night, I had volunteering opportunity to photograph in the art school.  There was one creepy guy, he was pretty big and asked me for my name.  He asked me why am I shooting?  What are the pictures for?  Then, he told to me to make sure his picture is good, "You know what I mean."  

Was he threatening me?  If he didn't like to be photographed, then get out! His face is going to be in the newspapers or in the website, soon.  What is he going to do about it?


----------



## Golfcart (Jan 11, 2014)

Your in San Jose...I wouldn't think it being too odd or weird if this happened while I was in SJ.  

In all seriousness, I think its fine.  I wouldn't worry about it.  Especially since you were there with a pass.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 11, 2014)

San Jose?  My guess is he was probably hitting on you rather than threatening you.. lol


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah, I've gotten that "make sure you get my good side" bit before. There is no situation in which this (or any variation) utterance is not awkward. 

Unless they explicitly say don't photograph me I wouldn't worry about it. There was this one guy at a Christmas party this year that was like "haha you'd better not take a picture of me" all jokingly and then I acted like I was going to snap one and he got deadpan serious "Dont. Take. A. Picture. Of. Me." 

This was a company Christmas party mind you. Geez, calm down dude. 

Some people freak out around cameras.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't include him in the images or ask him what he meant by it. Simple as that.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 11, 2014)

Kathy's right.  It seems you were invading his privacy and he didn't like.  That's his right.  I assume he didn't give you the pass to photograph.  Someone else did and he doesn't approve.  Don't publish his photo or confront him.  He has his rights too.  Plus, he's bigger than you.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 11, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Kathy's right.  It seems you were invading his privacy and he didn't like.  That's his right.  I assume he didn't give you the pass to photograph.  Someone else did and he doesn't approve.  Don't publish his photo or confront him.  He has his rights too.  Plus, he's bigger than you.


Yep, and if he was just joking around have him sign a model release.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 11, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy's right.  It seems you were invading his privacy and he didn't like.  That's his right.  I assume he didn't give you the pass to photograph.  Someone else did and he doesn't approve.  Don't publish his photo or confront him.  He has his rights too.  Plus, he's bigger than you.
> ...



I wish I would have thought of that earlier, but I didn't.  I was too busy shooting pictures.  I was in downtown Palo Alto, and there is a city hall and a police station right across the street.  I got the permission from the director of the school.  Really, don't publish that photo?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 12, 2014)

I probably wouldn't use it, even though you had permission to be there taking photos. It may not be worth it, who knows what his problem was; most likely nothing to do with you. I'd just pick other photos and not bother with using his.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Well, only a shot on the side of his face.  This is the event held once a month, and only for the members.  I may see him again.  I have already submitted these photos to the volunteer coordinator. I guess, I have to contact the coordinator and tell to take it out.  I wished I would talk to the guy, so I don't have problems later.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 12, 2014)

I suppose you could let them know you got a rather odd reaction from someone you photographed and got to thinking maybe that photo shouldn't be used. I usually find being straightforward works best, they may be just as glad if you point out that you got a less than positive comment from the guy, they may not want the bother of using an image of someone who acted iffy about being included.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

This is not the first time one of those kind of people approached me.  I mentioned one of the previous threads a while back.  A strange lady told me I should not photographed traffic because there were drivers inside.  These people are not friendly.  I usually just ignored them and do what I do.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 12, 2014)

If we put aside "creepy" and "pretty big" part, which is purely emotional, what we have is a guy who asked a photographer about his work and asked him to do it properly.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 12, 2014)

sashbar said:


> If we put aside "creepy" and "pretty big" part, which is purely emotional, what we have is a guy who asked a photographer about his work and asked him to do it properly.



^Exactly. I don't see anywhere that says the guy asked you to NOT take his picture. In fact, by saying to make sure it looked good, he was essentially giving his okay to photograph him. That argument might not hold up in court (or matter if it comes down between your face and his fist...) but still, he never said DON'T take pictures of him.

I was shooting pictures out on our bus platform for work once. It's fairly normal for several people to ask me what I'm taking photos for, if the photos are going to be in the newspaper, etc...but this one guy looks at me and says, "You can't take MY picture. I hadn't done nothing wrong. I'm a legal, law-abiding citizen, so don't take my picture..."

Oh yeah, I took HIS picture, as he was getting on a bus. Just in case the cops needed it to help ID him later. :lmao:
Nothing like an extremely loud proclamation of complete innocence to make me think you're not at all innocent.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 12, 2014)

Get a 1d, much better in a self defense situation than your 70d

Seriously though- your skills as a photographer can be top class, but when photographing in public you will get people approaching you(all types of people). You may need to brush up on your people skills and that is not a shot at you. Knowing how to read a situation can make small out of an otherwise bigger situation. Also you need to confidence to ask for clarity with someone in a non-confrontational manner. These things take practice. I myself do not possess these skills to any great degree but you dont have to be able to run a marathon to know one has to be fit


----------



## Nervine (Jan 12, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I was shooting pictures out on our bus platform for work once. It's fairly normal for several people to ask me what I'm taking photos for, if the photos are going to be in the newspaper, etc...but this one guy looks at me and says, "You can't take MY picture. I hadn't done nothing wrong. I'm a legal, law-abiding citizen, so don't take my picture..."  Oh yeah, I took HIS picture, as he was getting on a bus. Just in case the cops needed it to help ID him later. :lmao: Nothing like an extremely loud proclamation of complete innocence to make me think you're not at all innocent.



Haha thanks for the laugh. 

I agree also he didn't clearly state not to take his picture, maybe just generally curious or making small chat? Hard to tell for sure as I was not there to witness tone/body language 

Next time as mentioned just clarify.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Last night, I had volunteering opportunity to photograph in the art school.  There was one creepy guy, he was pretty big and asked me for my name.  He asked me why am I shooting?  What are the pictures for?  Then, he told to me to make sure his picture is good, "You know what I mean."
> 
> Was he threatening me?  If he didn't like to be photographed, then get out! His face is going to be in the newspapers or in the website, soon.  What is he going to do about it?



Seriously?

What part of _anything _you've written could possibly be construed as a threat?


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 12, 2014)

Were you shooting for yourself or the art school?

If you were shooting for the art school, it's their responsibility to inform attendees about a photographer being on the premises, not yours. If an attendee doesn't want their photo taken, they can mention it to you, or to the organizers of the event. If they mention it to the organizers, the organizers have a responsibility to tell you. If they don't, I would imagine the individual would tell you not to take his or her picture. Obviously, though, that's not what happened.

If you're shooting for the art school, you probably have no say in what photos are published somewhere...


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

I guess I overreacted.  I was feeling uncomfortable when this guy asked me questions especially for my name.  I couldn't answered.  I don't know what the photographs are for.  They asked me to shoot, then I shoot.  It was pretty strange the way he approached to me.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Were you shooting for yourself or the art school?
> 
> If you were shooting for the art school, it's their responsibility to inform attendees about a photographer being on the premises, not yours. If an attendee doesn't want their photo taken, they can mention it to you, or to the organizers of the event. If they mention it to the organizers, the organizers have a responsibility to tell you. If they don't, I would imagine the individual would tell you not to take his or her picture. Obviously, though, that's not what happened.
> 
> If you're shooting for the art school, you probably have no say in what photos are published somewhere...



That is a good point.  That was my first time shooting in the art school especially shooting in the public place.  I didn't know what to expect.  Like I said before, he told to me to make sure his picture is good, "You know what I mean."  What if the picture looks bad?  I think it is his problem, not mine.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 12, 2014)

I think it's usually best to trust your gut instincts. To me it doesn't make sense that he seemed as if he didn't want to have his picture taken yet wanted you to make him look good... Were they serving alcohol at this event?? Maybe he's on something, who knows, you have no way of knowing what's going on with him. 

I've been taking pictures at events and games, or even out in public, and had people ask me what I was taking pictures for, usually they're just curious or making conversation; I've had people wave and ham it up for the camera etc. because they're just having fun or maybe been to the beer booth more than once... But if the comment was odd or if he seemed defensive, that would indicate to me there's probably something going on with this person. 

At an event there would be an expectation that the event organizers would have a photographer, even a TV crew for a large event, so you wouldn't think anyone would have a problem with being in a picture but I don't know if it would be worth using his photo; there are plenty of other people to photograph at an event, if someone behaves in a strange way I'd pass them by, just behave like a professional and then move on...


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

A lot of people appreciated I was shooting in the event.  I'm the one who volunteers with a camera.  I hope there were no alcohols.  That could have been worse.

If he ever approaches me again, I will talk to him and clarify things.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 12, 2014)

you didn't recognize me?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm no professional by any stretch of the imagination, but I do take a lot of photos in public and get asked a lot of questions by odd and/or creepy individuals. Often drunk ones too. My favorite: I had my Hasselblad out the other night for some fog shots (ended up taking all of two photos because I didn't want to die falling on ice) and some drunk guy with his sober (and very apologetic) girlfriend/wife/friend/whatever/may have been a dude at one point came up and told me "Hey, that's pretty cool. Did you make that?" I laughed quite a bit, but assured him that I didn't, because if I did it would look like complete crap and probably, in fact, be a peeled potato.

Anyway, the moral of the story: if you shoot in public, there's going to be awkward situations. When people see someone taking photos, it seems that they have to go into "AWKWARD QUESTION MODE" immediately, and attempt to demonstrate their knowledge of photography by asking questions that clearly indicate they have zero knowledge of photography.  It's all about rolling with it, and finding the best way to deal with the awkward comments. If you're single and an attractive member of your preferred gender asks for you to photograph their good side, you could say something like "Which one? They're all good sides," which may end up in a date or a good slap. You never know until you try. :greenpbl:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 12, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> you didn't recognize me?



Ruh roh Raggy... :lmao:


----------



## John_Olexa (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, I've had people ask me those type questions. I'll tell them what i'm doing and thats all. (I won't allow anyone to intimidate me) If they don't want their photo taken, I'll try to not include them. When I was shooting stringer for a newspaper I didn't care what they said or asked though! LOL.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

I understand people skills and communication are important for career and volunteer as a photographer.  Those strange people, there is no way to reason with them.  The strange lady told me I shouldn't photographed traffic.  She was a bit angry and unfriendly.  If I tell her there is nothing wrong shooting the traffic.  We could have gotten into an argument.  Worse case scenario, a fist fight.  I probably wouldn't get any photograph done.  There are nice people approach and tell me they don't like to be photographed or being publish.  I listen to them and respect that.  I had several nice conversations with people who curious about my camera.  I don't mind to take the times to answer questions about my camera and what I do.  That guy at the art school, maybe he was confused.  I don't know.  I just have to be aware for my surrounding.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 12, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> San Jose?  My guess is he was probably hitting on you rather than threatening you.. lol


Haha - same thing I was thinking.  Did he try to give you his phone number?

Sounds like he was more interested in "you" than what you were doing, lol.


----------



## charlie76 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hitting on you


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 12, 2014)

Just remember one thing:
To others, YOU are the "creepy guy".


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Just remember one thing:
> To others, YOU are the "creepy guy".



He was creepy, and I felt uncomfortable the way he talk to me.

Why did you say that?


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't know what's up with you guys.  It was a scary moment for me, and I have to deal with.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I don't know what's up with you guys.  It was a scary moment for me, and I have to deal with.


Maybe you could describe the situation in more detail for us, because from what you've said so far it sounds pretty innocent.


----------



## charlie76 (Jan 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I don't know what's up with you guys.  It was a scary moment for me, and I have to deal with.



Be a tec-man tec-boy


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what's up with you guys.  It was a scary moment for me, and I have to deal with.
> ...




What do you want to know?  I was worry I might get into a fight by talking to him.  I just want to avoid any problem.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Beside, he sounded like a bully.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember one thing:
> ...



The point is that you were almost certainly making HIM feel uncomfortable as well.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...


I don't know ... just something more specific than "he was creepy".

Was he aggressive?  Why were you worried that it could end in a fight?


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Josh66 said:
> ...



Maybe I was wrong.  It was a friendly environment.  I talked to a lot people.  Everyone was friendly.  This guy approached me, and it was bizarred.  Why did he ask my name?  Why can he talk to the director?  Why did he ask me why I photographed this event?

Have you ever photographed a public place, and some people approached you in odd way?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 12, 2014)

Dude, he probably just wanted your number, lol.

Or maybe he thought you knew the people in charge and could give him a 'hook up' or something.

It really sounds like he was just making small talk with you - hitting on you.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> Dude, he probably just wanted your number, lol.
> 
> Or maybe he thought you knew the people in charge and could give him a 'hook up' or something.
> 
> It really sounds like he was just making small talk with you - hitting on you.



Okay.  It was awkward.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 12, 2014)

You guys have a weird idea about what San Jose is like. It's not some kind of giant gay hookup joint. It's just a city.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 12, 2014)

That's right! The giant gay hookup site is an hour north.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 12, 2014)

amolitor said:


> You guys have a weird idea about what San Jose is like. It's not some kind of giant gay hookup joint. It's just a city.


I didn't think the guy was trying to hook up because it happened in San Jose, I thought the guy was trying to hook up because it seemed like he was hitting on the OP, from what he's told us.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> That's right! The giant gay hookup site is an hour north.



Funny, Bill! But no, seriously Techboy, a gut feeling I have based on "where" this encounter took place makes me think that yeah, the guy might very well have been hitting on you. "The arts" and "art openings" and "gallery openings" and so on draw a pretty good cross-section of the non-traditional sexual orientation crowd.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Still, it was weird and uncomfortable.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Still, it was weird and uncomfortable.


Understandable.


----------



## tecboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Still, it was weird and uncomfortable.
> ...



Well, I don't mind talk to him again.  Just don't hit on me.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 12, 2014)

John_Olexa said:


> Yeah, I've had people ask me those type questions. I'll tell them what i'm doing and thats all. (I won't allow anyone to intimidate me) If they don't want their photo taken, I'll try to not include them. When I was shooting stringer for a newspaper I didn't care what they said or asked though! LOL.



If Tec-Boy looked like you, he wouldn't be worried either.


----------



## Jamesaz (Jan 19, 2014)

The best encounter of this type that ever occurred to me was at an event near Phoenix called " Country Thunder". It's 3days of heat, dirt, drunkenness and country music. I was taking some crowd shots and I shot this couple. The guy said "Is that gonna be in the newspaper?" I said no, it's just event photos for one of the sponsors. He said "Good, 'cause my wife and her husband don't need to see us together".


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilovemycam (Mar 7, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Last night, I had volunteering opportunity to photograph in the art school. There was one creepy guy, he was pretty big and asked me for my name. He asked me why am I shooting? What are the pictures for? Then, he told to me to make sure his picture is good, "You know what I mean."
> 
> Was he threatening me? If he didn't like to be photographed, then get out! His face is going to be in the newspapers or in the website, soon. What is he going to do about it?





...stick with shooting girls and race cars tecboy


----------



## JoeW (Mar 9, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Last night, I had volunteering opportunity to photograph in the art school.  There was one creepy guy, he was pretty big and asked me for my name.  He asked me why am I shooting?  What are the pictures for?  Then, he told to me to make sure his picture is good, "You know what I mean."
> 
> Was he threatening me?  If he didn't like to be photographed, then get out! His face is going to be in the newspapers or in the website, soon.  What is he going to do about it?



That's the first time anyone has called me "Big" before.  I get creepy a lot.  BTW, I hope you did make sure that my picture is good....if you know what's good for you!

Seriously, if you're going to carry a camera around (let alone if, god forbid, you even take the lens cap off), you're going to get some weird comments.  "You know taking photographs of government buildings is illegal don't you?" or "let me take a look at that and see if I want you to keep that photo of me" to "you're going to send me my fair share of the profits from that picture aren't you?" and plenty of "who gave you permission to take pictures?" and of course "I don't let anyone take pictures of me without first talking to my boyfriend...er, uh, I mean manager."  In short, unless you're just going to shoot still-life photos in your home studio, carrying a camera means being prepared to deal with all sorts.

BTW, there are plenty of decent little apps that are model releases for your phone.  Put one on it and next time you get flack from someone that is not a public setting, whip it out and have 'em give their electronic signature.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 9, 2014)

So far several people asked me not to photographed them.  It was frustrated!

The staffs are very appreciative that I volunteered,  but some guests gave me the creep.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 9, 2014)

If you want to be a photographer you need to learn to deal with the creeps and sheeps.  Everyone else in between is a piece of cake.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 9, 2014)

Probably just a misunderstanding.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 9, 2014)

No misunderstanding.  They told me they don't want their picture taken.  I had to delete some of the pictures.


----------



## shaylou (Mar 9, 2014)

You are looking to far into it. That was just his way of humor. For all you know he could be the nicest guy you have ever met but just comes across creepy.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just remember.......Never take candy from a stranger unless they also offer you a ride.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 9, 2014)

....you just met bribius,relax........lol


----------



## manaheim (Mar 9, 2014)

People lose their mind when they see a camera.

I once had a cabbie screech to a halt near me (I was shooting on a sidewalk). He laid on this horn and rolled the window down and started yelling at me. I walked over to see what his issue was and he put on this wild grin, spread his arms wide and said (in a severely thick accent) "I'M READY FOR CLOSEUP! YOU TAKE PICTURE! YOU! GO GO GO!"

Too funny. 

People are friggin' freaks.


----------

